# Tips for not feeling so broody?



## Psychprof

Hi all

I'm new here. Just registered cos looking for a bit of support! 

I am sooo broody it is untrue and it's getting harder and harder to WTT. I'm getting married in December and me & H2b have already agreed to start TTC when we go on our honeymoon in Aug 2010. It makes practical sense to wait til then - we want a bit of time on our own together after the wedding, want to enjoy our honeymoon (we're going to Disney so obviously can't be pregnant with the rides!!!), want to get our house all sorted before TTC etc. And even though I know all this it's just getting harder to wait!

So many people around me are pregnant (H2b's best friend & his girlf, work colleague) or TTC (sis-in-law to be) that I'm ashamed to say I'm jealous of them! :witch: I so want to start a family that this feeling is taking over.

Does anyone have any tips on how to keep the broodiness at bay? Help!

:hug:


----------



## Webbykinskt

I don't have any tips but I am in the same boat as you... I know i've got so much to do before TTC but it's so hard to wait. I'm trying to preoccupy myself with things but it can get daunting some days. If you ever want to talk i'll gladly listen :)


----------



## polo_princess

Set your alarm clock to go off every 2 hours from 10pm until 7am :lol:

That will soon easer your broodiness in preparation for times to come :)


----------



## Berniep

I'm in the same boat as you the broodiness is killing me i really want a baby now, try to focus on your wedding and then your honeymoon, when my friend got broody she bought a puppy to focus her love and attention on x


----------



## Daisy Delayne

I've been extremely broody the last 1-2 years but when I'm feeling it I make sure to focus on all of the great things me and my man do together that will be harder to do once we have kids (lazy weekends watching movies all day, taking off on random road trips at a moment's notice-doing whatever we want and just enjoying each other). I know I'll miss that kind of freedom once we have kids, and I know that if I spend all my time pining away for a baby, when I do have kids I'll look back and regret not enjoying to the fullest what I have now. I don't want to fall into the trap of only focusing on what I don't have when I have so much.


----------



## lozzy21

Theres plenty of tips to try but dosent allways mean they work.


----------



## welshlass

1


----------



## carla15x

Only tip I an give is stay away from this forum lol!
I try not to come on when I'm not broody, cos it's contagious lol
Feeling extremely broody myself today!

WOW, Disneyland for your honeymoon!
That's such a brilliant idea, so fun! = D


----------



## bunnyg82

I think once you start getting broody it really is tough to stop the feeling!! I guess some days I am less broody than others - but I was originally going to ttc last september so when it was put back ANOTHER year it felt like torture but now I have just under 4 months to go. The time will come and you just have to focus on that I think. xx


----------



## Psychprof

Thanks to everyone for all the tips and ideas about what to focus on. It's great to know that others are in the same situation - could TTC right now but choosing to wait a bit. Will try to enjoy 'us' time with H2b a bit more and focus on the freedom I have for a little bit longer! 

Thanks everyone.
xxx


----------



## kate.m.

Hi!
Looks like we will be ttc buddies! Im also going to start ttc in aug 2010, & i am also waiting because of finances & doing the house up (reaaaalllly want to get that finished- getting impatient with it now!) Im also going to disney in 2010, so will ttc there!

As for tips to ease the broodyness: like the others have said, try and concentrate in what ur doing now, because so much will change when u have a LO. Appreciate the lie-ins etc (i know its hard, because the overwhelming desire to have a baby just overrides all the enjoyment all these other things used to bring- or at least thats how i feel!) And perhaps save up a little money each month to put into a baby fund- thats what im trying to do: it makes me feel like im doing something productive, rather than just waiting. Although it is hard when you have so much other stuff to save up for.


----------



## beccad

Stay away from baby/TTC forums :lol: And do lots of things you wouldn't be able to do very easily if you had a child.


----------



## mummy_k

Same here i cant wait to start to TTC it doesnt help that both my sister in laws and my sister are pregnant so im surrounded by baby stuff theres no escaping it all :hissy:


----------



## Nyon79

reading thru all the comments has helped ease my mind a little.. and how weird is it tht me as the male would be the broody one... 

in fact my broodiness is now an almost all consuming want...
impacting everything around me.. even my feelings towards my ....

at least i know im not alone out here in the wilderness wanting/needing this...


----------

